

Ask HN: What Stops You Watching A Film Online? - thenomad

I&#x27;m just about to launch an animated film that&#x27;s likely to appeal to the HN audience, and I&#x27;m currently thinking about my funnel to the film.<p>Help me out with this: you&#x27;ve just seen an ad &#x2F; a mention of a new fantasy animated film.<p>What STOPS you watching it? What thoughts do you have that make you go &quot;nah, can&#x27;t be bothered&quot; or &quot;I don&#x27;t think I will watch that&quot;?<p>Note: I&#x27;m talking about expectations or fears here BEFORE you start watching - &quot;It&#x27;ll be very worthy and arty&quot; or &quot;it&#x27;ll be too long&quot; or &quot;the acting will be bad&quot;.<p>Please be as honest as you like - I won&#x27;t be offended!
======
jerf
One thing you may want to consider is the "call to action"; most movie
trailers that we see are for Hollywood movies, which end with "in theaters May
4!" or whatever. If that's not how your distribution is going to work, you may
want to consider how you get from the announcement to the actual movie. I've
seen a couple of ads on TheEscapist.com for some Japanese movies that I assume
somebody is importing, but I don't even know how to get from here to there
sometimes.

~~~
thenomad
Yep, one of the reasons I'm asking this is because I've realised the model for
both trailer and website that is used by most films is pretty much useless for
online distribution. Different incentives, different pain or worry points, and
as you say, dramatically different end action.

So I'm going right back to basics and designing everything as I would for an
online product: headlines, pain points, CTA, the works.

Hence researching pain points for THIS market rather than a theatrical
release.

